

What's the difference between Paper.js and Interact.js? - UXDork


======
UXDork
Paper.Js
[https://github.com/paperjs/paper.js](https://github.com/paperjs/paper.js)

Interact.Js
[https://github.com/taye/interact.js](https://github.com/taye/interact.js)

